
DDoS Attacks Take Down What.cd & Major Private BitTorrent Trackers - Lightning
http://torrentfreak.com/ddos-attacks-take-down-whatcd-major-private-bittorrent-trackers-130214/
======
neeee
What.CD is up now. <http://whatstatus.info/>

